# Win8.1 Hibernate Shuts down instead



## kaneorotar (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi All,

I started to encounter this problem since yesterday. I have attached a part of the administrative event log. Please inform me if any other information is needed.

Please help me. Thank you.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Here is Microsoft's explanation of Sleep, Hibernation, Hybrid Sleep;

Sleep and hibernation: frequently asked questions

What is the exact issue?


----------



## kaneorotar (Mar 19, 2010)

alpenadiver said:


> Here is Microsoft's explanation of Sleep, Hibernation, Hybrid Sleep;
> 
> Sleep and hibernation: frequently asked questions
> 
> What is the exact issue?


The problem is that the laptop was able to seemingly hibernate. But when waking up, it ends up rebooting (but looks like a normal boot from shutdown state).

I have formatted the system partition and installed Windows 10 on it. The hibernate issue no longer occur. I would appreciate your effort if you want to continue to help me figure out the reason for the issue but I won't be able to provide more detailed information as well as test any solution on the previous OS.

Thank you.


----------

